# Ovulation after BFN



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I had icsi which resulted in a BFN on the 26.2.12     We have a follow up appointment with the consultant on the 21/3/12 but haven't decided whether to have another cycle we are self funding and have already spent £6000 but I am not sure if we could cope again it has just been such an emotional rollercoaster!

We are currently hoping to conceive naturally although consultant did say that due to dh sperm count it would probably be unlikely but not impossible.  Although my dh has been taking vitamins recommended for 3 months so hoping his count may have gone up and I have conceived naturally before.

My question is about ovulation I have had one AF since bfn and I am currently on day 15 but still no sign of ovulation.  Has anybody else not ovulated since bfn or has anybody ovulated much later than usual?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Michelle x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Michelle

Really sorry to hear about your BFN, I know how heartbreaking it is.

I had my BFN in Feb and had a period starting on OTD and then yesterday I started my first 'normal' AF. On a normal month I get changes in CM a few days before ovulation and also get ovulation pains exactly 14 days before AF arrives (I'm a 28 day cycle). Ocaisionally I dont get ovulation pains but I know when its happened as my boobs start to get sore and remain sore until AF arrives. this month I had none of those symptoms and so am worried that i didnt ovulate too. AF was also 4 days late but I know thats normal after IVF.

I dont usually use OPKs but I think I will going forward just to check that something is happening. hopefully our bodies just need a bit of time to adjust and get back to normal. I know clinics recommend a couple of AF's before allowing another IVF cycle so I'm assuming it will take a couple of AF's for our natural cycle to return?  

Good luck for the future, whatever you decide to do 

nicxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry about your BFN

I had 1st AF before OTD and ovulated [well had a +OPK] 5 days later than normal - 2nd Af then turned up 12 days later [normal for me]. Not sure when I will ov now so bought some cheap one step tests from amazon so that I can test every day to see when to expect AF before starting next ICSI cycle.

I don't think there is a norm though as everyone is different. xx


----------

